

Flickr down? No, having a massage - DanWaterworth
http://flickr.com/

======
smoyer
In case you missed it (and yes ... I went for the irony):
[https://picasaweb.google.com/113439904013608090065/Screensho...](https://picasaweb.google.com/113439904013608090065/Screenshots#5658474038108049858)

